# like to hear other opinions



## angie28 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a situation i dont know what to think about........

My hubby and i had an argue. He went that mad that he send me a text with a picture from another girl. He said: thats my new girl. I reconized the pic, from facebook. I tried to let it go, because he told me: i liked to make you mad and jealous.
It was on my mind still, and figured out that they where chatting, calling and texting for a month.
Some things where just in a normal friendship kinda way. But she said also things like"i wished i could wake up to your fine ass this morning". Or do you want me to bend over so you can spank me? And more like this. I figured out because i was able to read the conversation. What all is said in text and phone i dont know...............
The live far away from eachother. But i dont like it. I feel been lied too. Is not telling such for you the same as lying? My husband dont wanna tell me how often they where calling and texting. It dont feel good at all for me. Am i that jealous? Maybe.......Just wonder what you all will do in such a situation and how you all will feel. Do i make a drama over just nothing, or is this a thing you should have told in a marriage?
There is a fine line between not telling and lying. Also between flirting and cheating. It gives me headache i dont know anymore........


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

No, your not jealous. It sounds like your husband is in the middle of an emotional affair and confessed it to you. It's cheating.

If this were me, I'd pack my bags up and leave. I would never let anyone treat me this way again. My ex h has done this. I later found out he had several affairs both emotional and physical.


----------

